
Goose Finds Cop and Leads Him to Her Trapped Baby - shawndumas
https://www.thedodo.com/goose-leads-cop-trapped-baby-1789420060.html
======
vinchuco
My house cat was often bullied by this other cat that visited just to fight
him, once even damaging one of his eyes. One night, long ago, I decided to
join my friend's side and swing a broomstick against the other cat as they
fought clenched together. The other cat ran away for obvious reasons. My cat
pursued him, stopped, turned to me with a "let's get him" nod, and after a
pause he ran.

Where do we draw the line between antropomorphising actions and ascribing
intelligence?

I hope we not only enhance humans in the future, but animals as well. The
stuff of a sci-fi novel: cat cyborgs protesting for their voting rights,
holding signs with opposable thumb augmentations.

~~~
machinshin_
Uplift!

The truest proof of a sentience

------
thevibesman
There are a large number of geese that hang out and nest in The Fens[1] in
Boston.

Normally they nest in the reeds close to the water, more or less out of the
way of human foot traffic. A couple of years ago, I saw a pair of geese who
made their nest in a small island of grass between two side-walks and a street
near Northeastern University. While much more public, this nest had the
advantage of humans leaving bowls of clean water (and maybe food) for the
geese nesting there.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fens_(Boston,_Massachusett...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fens_\(Boston,_Massachusetts\))

------
maerF0x0
Silly goose is the only one who trusts cops.

